# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Samsung] Κλιματιστικό SAMSUNG AQV09PSAN

## marinosrinos

Καλησπέρα, 

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες η εξωτερική μονάδα του κλιματιστικού μου (inverter) σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί εντελώς. Παρότι η εξωτερική μονάδα δεν λειτουργεί η εσωτερική δουλεύει κανονικά. Έχοντας εμπειρία από παλιότερο κλιματιστικό θεώρησα πως χρειάζεται reset για να λειτουργήσει ξανά.

Ωστόσο, σε συνομιλία μου με την Samsung μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν το κωδικό για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο και πως θα πρέπει να έρθει εξουσιοδοτημένος τεχνικός για να βάλει τους κωδικούς με σχεδόν 50 € μόνο για την επίσκεψη. :Angry: 

Απευθύνθηκα σε ένα ψυκτικό που έχω χρόνια μου άνοιξε την εξωτερική μονάδα και αυτό που παρατηρήσαμε πάνω στην πλακέτα είναι πως και τα τρία LED είναι αναμμένα. Ρώτησα ξανά στην Samsung και μου είπαν πως η ένδειξη αυτή σημαίνει αλλαγή πλακέτας. Ωστόσο, στο διάγραμμα που βρίσκεται κολλημένο πάνω στην πλακέτα της εξ. μονάδας αναγράφεται ως ένδειξη βλάβης (3 LED αναμμένα) η ένδειξη RESET.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει αν γνωρίζει διότι με την αντιμετώπιση και την γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του εξουσιοδοτημένου καταστήματος της εν λόγω εταιρεία δυστυχώς έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasidrim

καλησπερα νομιζς θα επρεπε να κανεις και στις 2 πλακετες reset εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη ξεχωριστα αθτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι δεν βλεπει η μια πλακετα την αλλη αν δεν διορθοθει με το reset  μαλλον πας για πλακετα!

----------


## xsterg

εμαιλ στην μητρικη εταιρεια εστειλες?

----------


## marinosrinos

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ και τους δυο για τα σχόλια. 


Πριν από 2 εβδομάδες ξήλωσα την πλακέτα και την έστειλα σε ηλεκτρονικό για έλεγχο. Ο Ηλέκτρονικός μου είπε ότι τσέκαρε την πλακέτα την μέτρησε και είναι μια χαρα. Εν συνεχεία μου είπε πως αν μπορεί να υπάρχει κάπου πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα μπορεί να είναι στον επεξεργαστή ο οποίος ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται προγραμματισμό ο οποίος γίνεται με λογισμικό της Samsung και ένα RS232 αντάπτορα. 


Δυστυχώς τα εξουσιοδοτημένα καταστήματα της εν λόγω εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα δεν μου δίνουν απάντηση στο τι σημαίνει η ένδειξη με τα 3 LED αναμένα στα οποία το box αναγράφει ως ένδειξη βλάβης το reset. 


@vasidrim: Το θέμα είναι ότι κανείς από την Samsung δεν δίνει τους κωδικούς reset. Την διαδικασία για την εισαγωγή του κωδικού στην εσωτερική μονάδα την γνωρίζω ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζω τον κωδικό. Βρήκα κάποιους από το internet ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι οι σωστοί όπως επίσης το αν η εισαγωγή τους κάνει reset και στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. Γνωρίζεις πως γίνεται reset στην εξωτερική πλακέτα? 


Επίσης στην ερώτηση μου στην Samsung περι προγραμματισμού του επεξεργαστη η απάντηση ήταν δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε περαιτερω τεχνικές πληροφοριες. Τα εξουσιοδοτημένα αντιστοίχως λένε γίνεται επαναπρογραμματισμός αλλά δεν έχουμε το εργαλείο. Ότι να ναι...


Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ένα κλιματιστικό το οποίο το πλήρωσα κοντά στα 470€ πριν από δυο χρόνια έχει δουλέψει κυριολεκτικά ελάχιστα και τα εξουσιοδοτημένα ζητάνε 50+€ για την επίσκεψη και 250€ για νέα πλάκέτα. Το οποίο σημαίνει πως με 300€ θα γίνει αντικατάσταση μιας πλακέτας με εξάμηνη εγγύηση το οποίο κατά την γνώμη μου είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο καθώς με λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω μπορώ να πάρω καινούριο κλιματιστικό. 


@xsterg: Δεν έστειλα, έψαξα να βρω customer care του εξωτερικού αλλά δεν κατάφερα. 


Αυτό όμως που με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο είναι πως τα εξουσιοδοτημένα μου έκαναν διάγνωση αλλαγή πλακέτας ωστόσο κανείς τους δεν μου εξηγεί τι ακριβως σημαίνει η ένδειξη Reset. Στην ερώτηση μου 


αν γίνεται reset στην εξωτερική και πως, η απάντηση ήταν αλλαγή πλακέτας.

----------


## UV.

χα marinosrinos "έχεις γυρίσει τον κόσμο ανάποδα"
δηλ είδα ότι δεν μασάς και έχεις ποστάρει το ίδιο θέμα και στο refrigeration-engineer.com αλλά χωρίς να πάρεις απάντηση
καλά κάνεις και δεν επιτρέπεις να σε κοροϊδέψουν αλλά βλέπεις ότι με τα digital σκουπίδια δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα

Έχουμε από το πολύ καλό elektrotanya.com/samsung_aqv-09psan.rar/download.html το service manual 
και στο Alignment & Adjustment.pdf έχει την διαδικασία του reset με τους 24 κωδικούς στην τελευταία σελίδα
στην αρχή λέει και πως πρέπει να αλλάξεις το mode του τηλεκοντρόλ για να γίνει αυτή η δουλειά
ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις

----------


## marinosrinos

@UV: Ευχαριστώ τόσο για την απάντηση όσο και για το service manual. Έκανα την εισαγωγή του κωδικού ωστόσο το περίεργο που βλέπω είναι πως μετά την εισαγωγή που ανάβουν στην εσωτερική μονάδα τα operation και good sleep τα οποία με βάση το manual σημαίνουν "outdoor unit error".

Βασικά είμαι στο τσακ να την πάρω την βαριοπούλα και να το κάνω κομμάτια.

----------


## UV.

κατάφερες το βήμα του reset και την επικοινωνία των μονάδων
τώρα πρέπει να δεις ποιό είναι το εξωτερικό error code
παίδεψε το λίγο ακόμη και μετά αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη κάντα όλα λαμπόγυαλο  :hahahha:

----------


## marinosrinos

Το εξωτερικό error code είναι 3 LED αναμένα και με βάση το service manual η ένδειξη σημαίνει reset. 

Ακριβώς η ίδια ένδειξη πριν περάσω τον κωδικό.  :Confused1:

----------


## UV.

κλείσε και το ρεύμα του μήπως κάτι αλλάξει!

----------


## marinosrinos

Το έκανα ήδη συνεχίζει και βγαίνει η ένδειξη reset στην εξωτερική μονάδα.

----------


## UV.

δεν έχει κανένα alt ctrl del εκεί για reset?  :Lol: 
περίμενα να γίνει reset και η εξωτερική αλλά χάσαμε!

το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι ποιό σημείο μπορείς να προχωρήσεις;
έχεις πολύμετρο κολλητήρι καν'α πυκνωτή κλπ;

στην σελίδα 2 του Schematic Diagram.pdf το IC50 στο πιν 19 έχει το reset και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι active low με delay
και λέω μήπως έβαζες άλλον ένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα με τον C507 μήπως αυτός που έχει τώρα έχει χάσει την χωρητικότητα του

----------


## marinosrinos

Καλά θα ήταν να έχει κανα alt ctrl del για reset αλλά εδώ ουτέ κουμπί για reset δεν έχουν βάλει. 

Έχω πολύμετρο και κολλητήρι θα πρέπει να βρώ πυκνωτή.

Πλησιάζει η βαριοπούλα και θα το ανεβάσω και στο youtube μα το θεό... :Lol:

----------


## UV.

> εδώ ουτέ κουμπί για reset δεν έχουν βάλει.


και τι; κάθε φορά που θα το έκανες ΟΝ θα ανέβαινες να πατάς αυτό το κουμπί;  :Tongue2: 

μετρήσεις:
σαν αρχή πρέπει να δούμε αν έχεις σωστή τάση VCC
κανονικά πρέπει να έχεις 
τάση VCC= +5V
γραμμή RST= +5V
*προσοχή στην πλακέτα υπάρχουν και επικίνδυνες τάσεις!*
μπορείς να πάρεις αυτές τις μετρήσεις με ασφάλεια; (πλακέτα συνδεμένη και εσύ στην σκάλα είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο)

αν τα παραπάνω ισχύουν ΟΚ το επόμενο βήμα είναι 
να κάνεις ένα τεστ να δεις ότι είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα και όχι και κάτι άλλο
βραχυκυκλώνεις τον C507 με μια λαβίδα (live υπό τάσεις) και έτσι πραγματοποιείς manual hardware reset
μετά από αυτό φυσιολογικά το AC θα ξεκινήσει όταν δώσεις την εντολή από το τηλεκοντρόλ
μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά;  :Think:

----------


## marinosrinos

Καταρχήν για μια ακόμα σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις. 

Έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι... Τσέκαρα το manual αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι η pcb που δείχνει στο σχέδιο είναι διαφορετική από αυτή που έχω. 

Είναι δυνατόν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο να βγαίνει με διαφορετική πλακέτα? Η πλακέτα που έχω είναι η DB41-01011A.

Κάνοντας μια έρευνα στο internet έχω την εντύπωση ότι η πλακέτα που έχω είναι από το ASV1209PSBAXAX,XAP,XAZ,XLA,AQV12XAX. 

H φωτογραφία της πλακέτας που δείχνει μέσα στο συγκεκριμένο manual είναι ίδια με το δικό μου.

----------


## UV.

> ... Τσέκαρα το manual αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι η pcb που δείχνει στο σχέδιο είναι διαφορετική από αυτή που έχω.





> H φωτογραφία της πλακέτας που δείχνει μέσα στο συγκεκριμένο manual είναι ίδια με το δικό μου.


Μαρίνο αλήθεια τι περιμένεις να καταλάβω ότι εννοείς με το παραπάνω;

στο αρχείο "PCB Diagram" στην τελευταία σελίδα έχει πλακέτα όμοια με αυτήν που λες 
δηλ βρήκα αυτές τις εικόνες μετά από αναζήτηση στο google δεν είναι ίδια;

comclickshop.com.br
mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com

και αν είναι δύσκολο να γίνουν τα προηγούμενα που σου είπα 
τότε κόλλησε ένα πυκνωτάκι 1μF παράλληλα με τον C507 και ίσως δουλέψει χωρίς περαιτέρω ενέργειες [-

----------


## UV.

στην πραγματικότητα είναι αδύνατον να γίνουν τα πρώτα που σου είπα γιατί το σημείο της επέμβασης καλύπτεται από την ψύκτρα κλπ
οπότε βγάλε την πλακέτα ξεφόρτισε τους μεγάλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς με βραχυκύκλωμα στους ακροδέκτες τους και κάνε το τελευταίο που είπα σήμερα
*όλα αυτά χωρίς ρεύμα!*

----------


## UV.

και αν κάνεις τα παραπάνω καλό είναι να βγάλεις και μια φωτο την πλακέτα για να την δούμε
υπάρχει και η πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα αν η τάση +5V είναι ας πούμε +4.7V
και σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση πρέπει να αλλαχθούν τα ηλεκτρολυτικάκια που αφορούν αυτήν την τάση
αν αποφασίσεις ότι μπορείς να φτάσεις μέχρι αυτό το σημείο θα τα ξαναπούμε για περισσότερες οδηγίες

----------


## UV.

άλλαξε τα ηλεκτρολυτικάκια που σου έχω σε κύκλο
είναι το τροφοδοτικό της εξωτερικής μονάδας που βγάζει τρεις τάσεις +5V, +12V, και +15V
μας εδιαφέρει μόνο η πρώτη αλλά για να μην ψάχνουμε ποιοί είναι από όλους αυτούς άλλαξε τους όλους 
φθηνοί είναι 
θα τα καταφέρεις αφού έχεις κολλητήρι και είσαι γάτος  :Thumbup1:

----------


## UV.

και για ευκολία το ξεκόλλημα των ηλεκτρολυτικών να γίνει με ταυτόχρονη θέρμανση και στους δύο ακροδέκτες τους και με τράβηγμα το σώμα τους από την άλλη πλευρά με το χέρι την κατάλληλη στιγμή 
αυτό γιατί η πλακέτα είναι διπλής όψης και με μεγάλες σχετικά επιφάνειες χαλκού στα επίμαχα σημεία που δυσκολεύουν την αποκόλληση με τον συμβατικό τρόπο

----------


## vd69

Τελικά τους άλλαξες τους πυκνωτές ? Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα?
Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το AQV18PSB .Δεν ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας δεν έχω μόνο θέρμανση.
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας και ένα χιλιάρικο να πάρω καινούργιο :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ του εξωτερικού ανεμιστήρα είναι απλό επαγωγικό ή DC brushless; Επίσης τί εννοείς δεν έχεις μόνο θέρμανση, στην ψύξη δουλεύει το μηχάνημα; Αν ναι, τότε στην ψύξη ο εξωτερικός ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει;

----------

